# 2006 Chevy Silverado Duramax Deisel



## emerson098 (Oct 20, 2009)

Truck will start then stop after 10 secs. Not a bypass issue because it does it with the key in the ignition. Using voltage sensing any ideas? :upset:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Emerson,

Could be a lose wire, bad ground, basically the unit is not seeing something it needs to see to keep it running. I usually see this on starters that have been in the car for a while and over time a plugged in wire will work its way lose.....


----------

